# H.R.4269 - Assault Weapons Ban of 2015



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/house-bill/4269/text


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Wow! Lists just about any arms in the world.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

That wont pass.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I hope it does not pass, but after living through the 1994 "AWB" I don't ever take anything for granted. I don't consider any of these firearms as an "AW" since 99.9999 percent of American gun owners never use these firearms to in any kind of "assault".


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

They would have a better shot with small bits not these huge destined to fail monsters.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

gotta hit said:


> https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/house-bill/4269/text


Time to call our representatives and let em know how we feel


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, I hope this doesn't pass. I don't believe taking guns away from law abiding citizens is the best thing to do.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the post. I wrote to my congressman:


Please do not pass H.R. 4269. "...the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."

Definition of "infringed" is: "act so as to limit or undermine (something); encroach on."

The law is unconstitutional, irrational, and would only affect law abiding citizens. Criminals by definition do not obey laws.

We should be legislating for resolving mental health, and immigration problems which are at the core of all mass shootings.

Please, please, please wake our misdirected representatives.



We need to act, write your congressman.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I find it funny that a folding stock makes a gun an "assault weapon". For example, the Ruger Mini-14 without a folding stock is exempt.... It's the same freaking gun with or without a folding stock!


----------

